
What do you want the highlight of your day to be? - kunalslab
https://medium.com/@kunalslab/what-do-you-want-the-highlight-of-your-day-to-be-224b6242a9b4
======
kunalslab
I built a small tool called "Highlight One Thing".

It asks a simple question: what do you want the highlight of your day to be?
[https://highlight-one-thing.glitch.me/](https://highlight-one-
thing.glitch.me/)

I built this for the Product Hunt Maker Festival using Coda and Glitch. This
idea came to me after my 2nd gen iPad was crashing Nick Burka's One Big Thing
app.

I remixed his app with John Zeratsky's and Jake Knapp's Highlight concept from
their book, Make Time.

I organized my thoughts around highlights and my journey to focus in one
piece. Read it here: [https://medium.com/@kunalslab/what-do-you-want-the-
highlight...](https://medium.com/@kunalslab/what-do-you-want-the-highlight-of-
your-day-to-
be-224b6242a9b4?source=friends_link&sk=44a35951fb70f240a7074aac5ae6116c)

